# BMW Motorrad sales for the month of August reach a record high.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich.* BMW Motorrad once again achieved excellent sales figures in August 2013, delivering 7,708 units. Compared with the record month of August 2012 (prev. yr.: 7,400 units) a further 4.2 % increase was achieved in the number of motorcycles and maxi-scooters delivered to customers. By August, worldwide sales had also reached a new all-time high with 83,890 units sold, a growth of 9.3 % (prev. yr.: 76,729 units).

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "Despite the generally challenging conditions that characterised the European market in particular, we have still managed to achieve record sales in August. This builds on the continuing positive demand for our motorcycles and maxi-scooters, in particular the brilliant success of the new R 1200 GS. We have never sold so many units of a new model in the first six months of sales. We have delivered 19,083 new R 1200 GS motorcycles throughout the world since the bike's market launch in March 2013. This gives us the impetus for the coming months, driving us to set a new record for the year as a whole. Our model offensive continues unabated. No fewer than five new models will be unveiled to the public in the coming months. The production version of the first BMW electric-scooter will make its world debut at the IAA Car Show in Frankfurt, starting 10 September 2013. This sees BMW Motorrad starting a whole new chapter in the area of "urban mobility". The BMW electric-scooter combines sheer pleasure and dynamism on the road with the benefits of a zero-emissions vehicle, creating a new kind of experience on two wheels. As part of the BMW Group, we will exploit the synergy effects with BMWi. Among other things, we will use the same storage modules and electronic components as the new BMW i3."


----------

